# In need of a 28.0mm seatpost...



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

what a shock...so just thought I'd ask around and see if anyone has a lead on some 28mm post, preferably not used...don't know much about the FSA version. I know Selcof made posts for Colnago but there may not be a lot of those around. Any thoughts on the durability of the FSA K Force version?? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I really don't want to use a shim ever...thanks in advance.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm using this Asian knockoff on a Master's 30th. For $75 it's a good deal. It was a tight fit on the Master's. I ended up cutting off the bottom 3 inches. It is carbon fiber. 
Free Shipping Brand New Bicycle Carbon Road MTB Bike Colnago Seat Post 27 2 X350 | eBay


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

eBay will most likely be your best bet. They pop up there regularly, but they aren't very common. In the past, FSA, Colnago (at least 3 versions), Thomson, Selcof, and WR Compositi made a 28.0 seatpost...but I don't know if any of these manufactures are making these anymore.

In the short term, a shim would at least get you up and riding while you are looking for a 28.0 post.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Any bike I've ever owned with an "odd" sized seatpost, I've used a shim and a 27.2 post. Some people are dead-set against shims, and I don't know why. One of my bikes has been using a shimmed post for almost 20 years now.

That said, here's why I found in my various catalogs:

Nothing. Nada.

Aside from a rare eBay find, you're best bet is the USE seatpost shim and a 27.2 seatpost.
USE Seatpost Shim : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Well that's kinda sad...*

I was hoping for better news...I will continue to monitor various sites. I'm currently chasing down a Euro lead on an FSA post. I know they've been scorched in many reviews but I would try and get one and see how long it takes to crack apart. I remember my old stand-by, the Look Ergopost 2 also took a beating in many reviews yet I've been them on multiple bikes with great results and longevity.
I have heard just a few folks complain about post shims but I guess I can't see why either...I found the USE 27.2 aluminum shim (for 28.0mm) and I may ultimately try it. I can't imagine it could cause any galvanic problem with the carbon seat tube even with long term abuse. I do have a few 27.2 new posts in my collection, including a Syntace P6 Carbon HiFlex...I really like that post and am currently using a 31.6 version on my Ext Power. That would be a good option if the common opinion from Colnago aficianados here is that post shims are stable, sturdy, durable and offer no risk to the seat tube due to a poor fit of the smaller diameter seatpost (and any subsequent shimmy or rocking of the 27.2 post with ride stress).


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Keith A has the OEM's listed that I know. Finding the K Force on EBay is erratic. I just bought one after looking regularly for 12 months while on the prior one I looked for only one week. I have a Colnago OEM post 28.0. PM me if interested.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

There's one listed here on The Paceline...
Colnago Seatposts - 28mm Carbon, 27.2mm Polished Ti - The Paceline Forum


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Thanks Keith...*



Keith A said:


> There's one listed here on The Paceline...
> Colnago Seatposts - 28mm Carbon, 27.2mm Polished Ti - The Paceline Forum


...I checked it out and spoke with the seller. Didn't work out because of possible visibility of some clear coat scuffing (due to prior mounting of post) after assembly. Didn't want to risk it, so I'm still on the hunt. Many thanks though.


----------



## cleverendeavor (Dec 19, 2008)

I know this is an older thread, but are you still looking for a seatpost? I have a 28.0 x 240mm Thomson Masterpiece in silver that's brand new, never used. I can't use it. Message me if you're still looking and we can figure out a trade or something.


----------



## lml999 (Apr 22, 2005)

I've used shimmed Campy Record seatposts on Colnagos for years. No issues. No slipping. No problems.


----------

